# Most RECOGNIZED skyscraper today??



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Which is the most RECOGNIZED (not most famous) skyscraper today??


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Chrysler Building, you just totally recognize that Chrysler look.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

WTC
Sears
A lot of non-enthusiasts would be able to recognize them. The other ones are too new or obscure.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

The burning and collapsing of the twin towers has become such a powerful image that I think they are the most recognized skyscrapers of all time. If they hadn't been destroyed though, I would say the Empire State Building was more recognized.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Either EMpire or Chrysler


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> The burning and collapsing of the twin towers has become such a powerful image that I think they are the most recognized skyscrapers of all time. If they hadn't been destroyed though, I would say the Empire State Building was more recognized.


Yeah..totally agree!!


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Empire State Building, then Sears Tower.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

The WTC of NYC


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

WTC and ESB


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

PhillyPhilly90 said:


> Chrysler Building, you just totally recognize that Chrysler look.


Perhaps, but anyone who's not a skyscraper enthusiast would just call it, The Empire State Building when they see a picture of Chrysler.

I'd have to go with the WTC twins.


----------



## JoeDallas (Jul 30, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> The burning and collapsing of the twin towers has become such a powerful image that I think they are the most recognized skyscrapers of all time. If they hadn't been destroyed though, I would say the Empire State Building was more recognized.



I completely agree! I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Travis007 said:


> Perhaps, but anyone who's not a skyscraper enthusiast would just call it, The Empire State Building when they see a picture of Chrysler.


true...I know of people who saw a pic of Chrysler and assumed Empire State.

So most famous = Empire State = New York

most recognised = WTC = New York


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

I think Chrysler by look, Empire State by name/reputation.


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think the Chrysler Building is the MOST RECOGNIZED skyscraper. More people actually recognize that Chrysler look than the Empire State Building look. This is not about the most famous, it's about the most recognized look. Chrysler Building's look is far more recognized, so recognized most people don't even know the name of it.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Empire State Building!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WTC


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

most recognized-wtc
most known by name-empire state
most popular-chrysler


----------



## MSPSCO3113 (Apr 28, 2005)

Empire State Building, then WTC because of King Kong. I know some people who think the Sears tower is The John Hancock center.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree WTC is more recognised because of being destroyed, but Empire State would be the most recognised if WTC wasn't destroyed.

Well I voted Empire State, among the "living" skyscrapers. It is recognised by both shape and name. 



MSPSCO3113 said:


> I know some people who think the Sears tower is The John Hancock center.


Yep, I know some too.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

WTC


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't think it is a stretch to say that that more people alive today would recognize the WTC than any other structure ever built by man.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Chrysler.


----------



## scaramouche (Oct 25, 2005)

Justadude said:


> I think Chrysler by look, Empire State by name/reputation.


That's correct


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

the empire state building, offcourse


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

WTC of NYC
:yes:


----------



## SJM (Jun 2, 2004)

ESB, if you had to put a picture next to the definition of a skyscraper, most likely it would be it.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

WTC, then ESB.


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

Empire State Building!!


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

anyone who sees a picture of the chrysler building will recognize it, thats why i voted for it.

the epire state building is only famous by name, non enthusiasts wouldnt really recognize it between other scrapers.

the wtc is was not really famous for its own existance, something like what happens today with taipei101.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

wtc, esb and also burj al arab,.. maybe many people would say, oh isn't that the 7star hotel?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Most recognised:WTC
Most popular: Crysler
Most Famous: Empire States


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

coalfactor said:


> anyone who sees a picture of the chrysler building will recognize it, thats why i voted for it.
> 
> the epire state building is only famous by name, non enthusiasts wouldnt really recognize it between other scrapers.
> 
> the wtc is was not really famous for its own existance, something like what happens today with taipei101.


I don't think so. In fact, I find The Empire State Building more recognizable than The Chrysler! And also the fact that is located in the centre of Manhattan.

Just look how The Empire State stands out


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Empire state building, largely because of King Kong(old one), New York, vertical marathons, steadler plastic bags, photos, documentaries, airships, etc. 
It gets the attention of so many more people around the world!

WTC is about as famous as the pentagon, and famous not as skyscrapers, but as victims of terrorism. 

Chrysler is only famous to people who look at buildings, if you were to throw an ordinary person into NY, they'll first point out ESB(probably due to the size). Chrysler I feel, is just so drilled into our minds(as SSC-ians) that we feel it is famous.

ESB by several hundred m.


----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

for sure, NYC skyscrapers are probably the most recognized in the world
I'd say:
1/WTC 2/ESB 3/Chrysler (my favorite)
BUT, I wonder why nobody mentionned the Eiffel Tower
"La Tour Eiffel": not a real "business building", but probably the most famous anyway


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

i guess Empire state building is the most recognized skyscraper thanks to the movies like King Kong and the new version.., The Eiffel tower is probably the most famous tower but it's not a business skyscraper.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Cliff said:


> Empire state building, largely because of King Kong(old one), New York, vertical marathons, steadler plastic bags, photos, documentaries, airships, etc.
> It gets the attention of so many more people around the world!
> 
> WTC is about as famous as the pentagon, and famous not as skyscrapers, but as victims of terrorism.
> ...


The WTC was actually famous as a skyscraper was argubly even more famous than The Sears Tower. Even before 9/11. There were symbolized as towers of power. They may be boxed or simple in design but you got these twins dominating Lower Manhattan. They were actually the most famous twin towers if not the Petronas in Kuala Lumpur.

Why would they bomb the WTC instead of The Empire State Building which is the most symbolic of all NY scrapers?


----------



## paul.skyscrapercity (Aug 29, 2005)

The reason the wtc was attacked is becouse of what they stood for which was freedom and power plus there size and there loction,


----------



## nano2192 (May 7, 2006)

Empire State,absolutely!!


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Empire State Building has to be THE most recognizable building in the world. It has been around forever, and still is considered to be the Granddaddy of ALL skyscrapers!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Calvin W said:


> Empire State Building has to be THE most recognizable building in the world. It has been around forever, and still is considered to be the Granddaddy of ALL skyscrapers!


I kinda look at Woolworth Building as the granddaddy but The Empire State Building has a mightier feel to it! 

I would be really sad if they hit that one instead of The WTC!


----------

